# First Storm in Utah



## klaus (Mar 30, 2011)

My driveway today. Everybody ready?










Klaus Biggers


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Jimminey christy NO!


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

terrapro;1648436 said:


> Jimminey christy NO!


Let in snow!! Let it snow!!!Let is snow hell yah


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Call Al Gore.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

grandview;1648461 said:


> Call Al Gore.


Would it be better to contact him on his internet ?


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

I guess when you average 500" a year, you have to start early.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

jmac5058;1648464 said:


> Would it be better to contact him on his internet ?


Haha - good one!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

klaus;1648432 said:


> My driveway today. Everybody ready?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would move.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;1649306 said:


> I would move.


Where? Up north even more?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

grandview;1649308 said:


> Where? Up north even more?


Somewhere that the golf season was longer.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

cet;1649384 said:


> Somewhere that the golf season was longer.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

grandview;1649389 said:


>


Conditions like that you need to use the colored golf balls.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

grandview;1649389 said:


>


The Saguaro cactus in the background make the picture. 
The best thing about snow in the desert while golfing is the rattlesnakes and Gila Monsters aren't an issue when you're in the rough.....


----------

